# Bildschirmtastatur für Spiele



## PurpleWVP (10. Nov 2019)

ich suche für meine seite eine möglichkeit mit dem handy etwas zu steuern, b.z.w zu simulieren.
ich habe 0 erfahrung in jave ,aber meine besucher spielen java spiele, wie tetris und so.
zur zeit läuft alles alles top, zum beispiel tetris ist mit der tastatur steuerbar, einfach cursortasten hoch,runter,links,rechts.
ich möchte jetzt folgendes umsetzten.

wenn ein besucher kommt mit kleiner einer auflösung unter 700px, blende ich ihn eine divbox ein mit pfeilen och runter und so, dazu noch vollbild,start,pause,1 und 2 für eventuell springen und feuer.

die divbox habe ich schon und er setzt sie auch über das spiel, kleine skitze


starthochok/bestätigenlinkspauserechtsfunktion1runterfunktion2

für jemanden der mir das schreiben könnte wehre ich sehr dankbar

liebe grüsse purple

purplewvp.de


----------



## mrBrown (10. Nov 2019)

Du meinst vermutlich Java*Script*, nicht Java


----------



## PurpleWVP (10. Nov 2019)

danke,
Ja okay da hast du recht, kann mann das machen?


----------



## mihe7 (11. Nov 2019)

Klar. https://stackoverflow.com/questions...to-simulate-key-press-events-programmatically


----------



## krgewb (11. Nov 2019)

Es gibt auch in JavaScript die Möglichkeit, EventListener zu verwenden, um auf Klicks zu reagieren.


----------



## PurpleWVP (11. Nov 2019)

euch vielen dank


----------



## krgewb (11. Mrz 2020)

Hast du es geschafft?


----------

